# Arnis training in Pampanga



## Miyax (Mar 3, 2008)

HI! Can someone help me? I am going home in Pampanga for 3 weeks. I want to train arnis but I dont know where can i get a good school/gym and master?

Your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 3, 2008)

See here.


----------

